
Founder Stories: Monty Widenius, Founder of MySQL - rsingireddy
https://blog.openocean.vc/founder-stories-a-hackers-hacker-6d5054c90564
======
skrebbel
This is written so full of admiration and superbole that it reads like a story
from some ex Soviet dictator's personality cult pr department.

~~~
rsingireddy
Hey thanks for reading, I'm the author of the piece. The original went through
a couple rounds of edits since it's on the company page but PM if you want the
original :)

~~~
justinclift
Care to correct the inaccuracies? At least eg "the most popular open-source
database in the world"

~~~
redwood
How would this be disputed?

~~~
justinclift
SQLite (and likely BDB among others) are far more popular and widespread than
MySQL installations.

Literally every single Mac, iDevice, Windows 10 PC, Android phone/tablet
includes SQLite. That's just for starters.

~~~
redwood
Oh I see. Popular as in number of software installs, rather than development
effort, amount of data under management, amount of developer mindshare
building and maintaining apps against it, that kind of thing. Fair but
generally SQLite and MySQL are not considered the same class of engine so the
wording could have been slightly more clear "most popular open source database
server" or similar

~~~
justinclift
Agreed. It should definitely be clarified to at least "database server".

The other potential metrics you mention as well, not really sure MySQL would
come out front on (m)any of them either. ;)

~~~
redwood
Well according to DB Engines Ranking anyway

------
justinclift
> > At 33, he released MySQL, the most popular open-source database in the
> world ...

Ugh. Flat out bullshit. SQLite (and others) would like to have a word...

